# Saw this on Facebook: 1 Bicyclist Killed, 2 Hurt by Hit-and-Run Driver in Ventura



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

https://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-ventura-hit-run-bicyclist-killed,0,3138194.story

VENTURA (KTLA) -- A hit-and-run driver struck three bicyclists, killing one of them, before being arrested by police at his home in Ventura Thusday night.

Authorities have identified the suspect only as a 49-year-old man who was driving a Hummer. He was involved in three accidents along Telegraph Road, but failed to stop in each case.

In the first, he struck two bicyclists -- a mother and daughter, according to police. Fortunately, the victims did not suffer serious injuries.

The suspect then hit another vehicle, with a family of three inside. They also escaped serious injury.

The suspect continued on and struck a third bicyclist. The victim, a 20-year-old man, was killed.

A witness started following the hit-and-run driver and called 911.
Police met the suspect as he arrived at his home in the 100 block of Kennedy Avenue.

He initially refused to get out of his vehicle, police said.

Officers opened a rear hatch and sent a dog inside.

They were finally able to pull the man out of the car and take him into custody.

He was taken to Ventura County Medical Center to be treated for undisclosed injuries.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

disgusting.

he wasn't released, right? He's still in jail and will stay there? Or maybe face a firing squad, right? 


I'd like to add to his list of undisclosed injuries.


more:
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/121688874.html


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Latest info: http://www.vcstar.com/news/2011/may/12/morning-report-ventura-resident-charged-with/

This occured not too far from me, and I heard the ambulances. I hope the driver's last few drinks he just had to have before getting into his car was worth it.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

hey lemonlime, I'm in SB, let's find this bastard and do him in.....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this area well from when my parents live there. Luckily this guy did not do more damage from the inferences of the story. He needs to be dealt with harshly on this I agree. Count me in for road trip if you find him on the streets!


----------

